# أوانى الخدمة بالصور ..جزء ثانى



## وليم تل (23 ديسمبر 2009)

اللوح المقدس
وهو عبارة عن قطعة مستطيلة من الخشب يكرس بالميرون وعلية رسوم للصليب في أركانه ووسطه اسم الرب يسوع وبعض آيات مثل أساساته في الجبال المقدس ( مز86 :1 ) ويشترط وجود هذا اللوح على المذبح لإمكان التقديس إن كان المذبح غير مدشن ويمكن أن يستخدم بمفرده في حالات الضرورة القصوى ليحل محل المذبح أو يوضع فوق منضده ويتم التقديس عليها مثلما كانوا يفعلون في أيام الاضطهاد ويمكن أن يستخدم الآن في الأماكن التي لا توجد بها كنائس لإقامة القداسات في البيوت 








الكرسي
وهو صندوق خشبي صغير لحفظ ألكاس ويشير إلى عرش الله ويزين بالصلبان والصور وتكون صورة العشاء الرباني في مواجهة الأب الكاهن 







علبة البخور
لوضع البخور والبخور يشير إلى صلوات القديسين 





المراوح
وهى تشير إلى وجود الكاروبيم حول المذبح وفى تحريكها ( الرفرفه ) تشير إلى العجب الذي ينتاب الملائكة من الأسرار الإلهية كما إنها تستخدم لطرد الذباب لئلا يسقط في الكأس
 وورد في القوانين الكنسية 
 ( ويقف شماسان على المذبح من ناحيته ويمسكا مراوح معمولة من شئ ناعم ويطرد الذباب الصغير لئلا يقع شيء منها في الكأس )
 وكانت المراوح قديما من الجلد أو التيل أو ريش النعام وكانت في بعض الكنائس صفائح من المعدن أو الذهب يرسم عليها أشكال ملائكة بستة أجنحة ويحملها الشمامسة وهم وقوف عن يمين وشمال المذبح وأصبحت المراوح المعدنية توضع على يد خشبية طويلة ثم يدورون بها خلف الصليب الكبير في الزفات الاحتفالية كزفة القيامة والخماسين 
 وورد ما يشير إلى ذلك في مخطوطات رسامة البطاركة وعمل الميرون إذ يسيرون بها أمام البطريرك الجديد وأمام الميرون المقدس





أناء الذخيرة
وهو وعاء صغير من المعدن أو الفضة بغطاء محكم توضع فيه الجواهر ( الجسد والدم ) ويحمله الكاهن لمناولة المرضى بعد القداس فى أماكن تواجدهم  





البشارة
هو عبارة عن علبة من المعدن أو الفضة توضع في داخلها البشائر الأربعة ويحفر عليها صور الانجليين الأربعة أو صورة أم النور تحمل الطفل يسوع ومن الناحية الأخرى صورة شفيع الكنيسة وتوضع على المذبح أثناء خدمة القداس الالهى وتستخدم في واشية الإنجيل ودورات البخور وعند صلاة أوشية الإنجيل يمسكها الشماس ويسير بظهره حول المذبح أمام الأب الكاهن ثم يمسكها الكاهن ويرفعها فوق رأسه عند قراءة الإنجيل ويقبلها ويقدمها لإخوته الكهنة وان كان الأب البطريرك أو الأسقف موجودا فيكون هو الذى يحمل البشارة وذلك دليل مسئوليته عن كلمة الله ​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا يباركك يا وليم الصور المرة دي الصور واضحة *​


----------



## kalimooo (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*


جميل  يا وليم

شكراااااا على  الصور القيمة

وكل سنة وانت طيب
*


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

مميز جدا

الربيكون معاااكم

شكرا


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 ديسمبر 2009)

راااااااااائع يا وليم 
ميررررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا newman_with_jesus
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------

